# new member 04 roadie 225 quattro crank sensor



## 04roadster250k mi (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for all the help already, i've been reading posts to solve problems for a while. She is roadworthy now thanks to changing crank position sensor! the symptoms were well described in some posts here and it worked like a charm. it did take me all day to finally get a tight socket on the one nut, ended up banging on a 3/8 socket for tightness. best feeling when it finally came out! thanks Hoggy! definitely remove charge pipe crossover and the hose bracket by the starter or its not happening. 04 roadster 225 quattro silver with blue top. anyone interested in aftermarket removable hardtops ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Pleased it's sorted & welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

